# Zombie threads



## alexm

Is it possible to not have to lock all zombie threads when they get resurrected?

I fail to see why the age of the original post and subsequent replies necessitates it being locked. If it's a topic of use (or interest) to somebody here, why bury it?

There ARE some that should just die (there's one now in CWI that was probably a troll), and it's not locked.

I came across another one today that was interesting and relevant, that was not a troll thread, which was locked as soon as it was resurrected. I couldn't for the life of me understand why that one was locked, other than it originally started in 2011.

Why do all threads need to be current and "new"? It's like being in a library in which you can't take out a book because it's more than 2 years old.


----------



## PBDad

Good point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

I agree. Especially the threads that aren't specific to a poster (their own thread) but the ones of a more general nature that many people can relate to. Some of them are gems!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

I've locked ones that are specific to the poster (for the most part).

Sometimes a new poster will add a post in which they tell their story and ask for input. That's problematic as many people posting after that will not read what the new poster wrote. So I usually post to tell them to start their own thread so that they can get help.

I agree that if it's a more generic issue, it might be ok to leave the thread open. One reason I can see for closing a more generic Zombie thread is if it was one that had become very heated or had gone off the deep end.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

The reason why I had my thread locked last year was after a while new posters would come on and offer me "advice" on my original post, without realizing (or caring) that they were several moves/months behind the times. Now granted my thread wasn't years and years old. I suppose I could have just ignored new responses as they came in, but my OCD makes that difficult for me 

I don't get how new posters dig through thousands of threads to ressurect an old thread from years ago. Usually just 1-2 pages long. I always think they have some nefarious reason to comment on those specific threads. Not sure what...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I don't get how new posters dig through thousands of threads to ressurect an old thread from years ago. Usually just 1-2 pages long. I always think they have some nefarious reason to comment on those specific threads. Not sure what...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Usually new members arrive here because they've googled something specific, like "my wife cheated on me, what do I do?". This brings them to TAM, and more often, directly to a specific post on TAM that hit on whatever their google search string was. They read the post, want to respond, create an account, then away they go. And voila, zombie thread resurrection!

I trust the mod's judgement (though it might not appear that way), and Elegirl's motives are sound.

That said, I've seen a few that seem to get locked simply because they're old. The other day, a zombie thread popped up, and even though I knew it was old, I started from page 1. Got all the way through, the thread had remained relevant and the subsequent "new" posts were still on topic and current, but it got locked.

I get it when somebody posts advice to the OP on a thread that is 2 (or 3 or 6) years old, but there's often a lot of zombie threads that pop up and the newer responses are simply a continuation of how the thread went, often with interesting discussion. Those are the ones that I don't feel should be locked simply because post #1 was from 2009 or the last post was a year ago. They're organic and can still be relevant and interesting.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Ah Google. That makes more sense. I've only had one coffee so far this morning.

Handling on a case by case basis may be prudent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

PhillyGuy13 said:


> The reason why I had my thread locked last year was after a while new posters would come on and offer me "advice" on my original post, without realizing (or caring) that they were several moves/months behind the times. Now granted my thread wasn't years and years old. I suppose I could have just ignored new responses as they came in, but my OCD makes that difficult for me
> 
> *I don't get how new posters dig through thousands of threads to ressurect an old thread from years ago.* Usually just 1-2 pages long. I always think they have some nefarious reason to comment on those specific threads. Not sure what...


I'm pretty sure that the threads are showing up in the "Similar Threads" links at the bottom of the screen. That's how they're seeing them.


----------



## alexm

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Ah Google. That makes more sense. I've only had one coffee so far this morning.
> 
> Handling on a case by case basis may be prudent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The mods are handling them on a case-by-case basis, but I've seen a few that seem to have no reason for being locked other than they were resurrected and they were old. Even if the subsequent replies were interesting and worthwhile.

I dunno, I just don't think anything should be locked unless it gets out of hand, or if it's plainly obvious a reply to a 2 year old thread is giving advice to the OP who hasn't ever been back.

But if it's a continuation or an addendum to an otherwise worthwhile, interesting, or valuable post, then why not? I've seen far too many of those locked over the years.


----------



## LongWalk

I have PM'd zombie thread OPs who dropped out of TAM. To my surprize some of them answered. I didn't collect statistics, but the number was maybe 20 percent. And this included threads from two or three years ago.

Also, some posters return when something happens. Dday was gone for ages, until his WW gave into her desire for strange and he caught her.


----------



## honcho

One thing that might aid in zombie threads getting less action is making the posting date more pronounced. 

New posters don't necessarily look at the date. It doesn't stand out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

LongWalk said:


> I have PM'd zombie thread OPs who dropped out of TAM. To my surprize some of them answered. I didn't collect statistics, but the number was maybe 20 percent. And this included threads from two or three years ago.
> 
> Also, some posters return when something happens. Dday was gone for ages, until his WW gave into her desire for strange and he caught her.


If the OP of a zombie thread returns. They can PM the mods and ask that it be reopened.


----------



## LongWalk

True, you could reopen with a request. But a poster who came back and found their thread locked might not think of asking to have it reopened. Would be better to simply lock the thread to others but allow the OP to post. That is clearly something that could programmed in.

TAM could be updated and improved, but from the owner's point of view it might seem good enough.


----------



## EleGirl

LongWalk said:


> True, you could reopen with a request. But a poster who came back and found their thread locked might not think of asking to have it reopened. Would be better to simply lock the thread to others but allow the OP to post. That is clearly something that could programmed in.


I'm not sure that it would help the OP to be able to post in their thread but lock everyone else out. Then the OP will get no responses and wonder why.

The OP can always start a new thread. Other posters can look up their previous posts and treads if they wish.

I've seen people even put links to their old thread in the new one.




LongWalk said:


> TAM could be updated and improved, but from the owner's point of view it might seem good enough.


Sure, software can always be updated and improved. But there is always a cost involved ... sometimes a very high costs. Fixing one thing often breaks another, introduces new bugs.


----------



## alexm

Maybe I'm missing it, or maybe I'm not that bright, but I still don't quite understand the point of locking a thread simply because it's old. I just don't see what the big deal is, but as I said, I may be missing the bigger picture.

No big deal, just my 2 cents that I think it's generally a silly practice and seems like more work for you mods.


----------



## EleGirl

Check it out....









Closed Threads / Old Threads


As many of you are aware TAM has recently had an issue with very old threads from year years ago being posted on. This is an issue because the person who started many of these threads has not posted on TAM in a long time. They are not coming back to read the input. Threads that have not been...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

